
Spatio-temporal points enough to uniquely identify 95% of individuals (2013) - gmargari
https://www.nature.com/articles/srep01376
======
gmargari
We study fifteen months of human mobility data for one and a half million
individuals and find that human mobility traces are highly unique. In fact, in
a dataset where the location of an individual is specified hourly, and with a
spatial resolution equal to that given by the carrier's antennas, four spatio-
temporal points are enough to uniquely identify 95% of the individuals.

